# Fort Lauderdale bunny looking for home



## ninjamini (Apr 9, 2011)

*Her:* I am looking for a new home for our bunny. We got her 2 years ago as an adult and don't know her age. She is a great bunny and has the run of the kitchen. She is friendly and great with the kids. She is of course litter trained.

*Me:*Lost my job and have to cut back on expenses. Sad to see her go.

*You: *MUST already keep a bunny or two and know what your getting into. 

email: ninjagator2000 at gmail send me your phone number so that we can talk. You must be in Broward, palm beach or dade.

*Then: * We will want to come to your home and see the set up. 

We are sad to have her go as she is really a great bunny.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 9, 2011)

Rabbit rescue organizations are frequently willing to support rabbit owners in times of need with food and hay. Here are a couple of oganizations in your area that you could contact:

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/

http://bunnyrabbit.org/

Rabbit rescues would much rather help out with food and hay than try to rehome or accept the rabbit into rescue.

Patti


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 9, 2011)

ray:


----------



## ninjamini (Apr 10, 2011)

I am hoping to place the bunny myself. I would hate to take her to the shelter.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 10, 2011)

*ninjamini wrote: *


> I am hoping to place the bunny myself. I would hate to take her to the shelter.



I'm sorry if you misunderstood. I was suggesting you contact these organizations to help out with expenses to allow you to keep your bunny to tide you over your job loss, not to surrender your bunny.


----------

